# Gill Curl Help!



## roidrage03

hey guys this is a rhom im looking at buying is the gill curl healable or would it be detrimental to purchase this fish, experts needed please!! and ASAP!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

That rhom looks horrible....


----------



## HGI

I wouldn't pay anything for that, what is he asking for it?


----------



## Guest

That's some nasty gill curl, and the fish doesn't look in great condition. I've read that fish can recover 100% from gill curl after removing it, but you have to make sure you remove just enough to encourage new healthy growth. Too much and you harm the fish, too little and it has no effect.


----------



## roidrage03

Really guys? What's all wrong with it? He is asking 200OBO any help please p-furians. Now I'm scared that I shouldn't get it


----------



## Guest

From the pictures, the fish has cloudy eye and bad gill curl, all associated with bad water parameters.


----------



## Hogdog

My heart says rescue it but my head says that's too much money for a fish that needs surgery on it's gills.

As for the cloudy eyes...

"Cloudy eyes on aquarium fish are a mid- to late-stage symptom of several fish diseases. When taken in context with other symptoms, cloudy eyes can help you correctly diagnose and treat the fish disease.

Symptoms
Eyes may be cloudy for different reasons, such as because of a film over the eye or cloudy from the inside-out.

Diagnosis
Cloudy eyes typically present with other symptoms. Because fish may have multiple diseases at the same time, it is important to assess the full range of symptoms collectively in order to treat the right disease.

Fish Tuberculosis
Fish tuberculosis is a progressive disease that starts with loss of appetite and hiding and evolves to rapid respiration, cloudy eyes, whiteish blotches, areas of raised scales, ragged fins and sunken abdomen. Treatment is difficult, so you should isolate the fish while you obtain and treat with the proper medications.

Bacterial Infections
Bacterial infections manifest in a variety of ways but frequently include a gray film over the eyes. Other symptoms of bacterial infections include rapid respiration, bloody scales, ragged fins and open sores. Treatment includes isolation of the infected fish and antibiotics.

Fish Flukes
Fish flukes are a parasite, and symptoms include cloudy eyes, rapid respiration, flicking and possibly worm-like attachments. Treatment includes a freshwater dip and proprietary anti-fluke medications."

If I was to offer any money it would be much lower than he's asking...absolute max of $100 due to the risk of T.B...that's practically a dead fish if it's T.B.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Agreee, he also supposedly says the fish is very healthy and is fed all these different variety foods wich could also be false.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Gill curl is healable and i have seen worse fixed though the fix is sedating the fish and cutting the effected portion off. The fish also has some cloudy eye and doesn't appear to be in good shape overall. Deffinitly not worth 200 IMO and i would tell him straight up it looks like crap and offer him 50$. You can even link him here and we can tell him it looks like crap. With the market now it is hard to sell a nice rhom that size for 200$ let alone a sickly looking one. It is fine if you want to rescue it buti wouldn't for anything close to 200 as there is not some med that will fix everything and you will need to do a minor surgury.


----------



## roidrage03

thank you so much guys. disappointing but extremely helpful, im gonna tell him to take a look here and see what he says.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

If he doesnt aggree to lower price again link him here or just move on man, there are plenty of bad ass rhoms our sponsors carry


----------



## VRM

ok whats wrong with the fish??? ll the experts seem to have all these ideas about the conditions..he eats well water params are all 0 except ph 7.5 and nitrates 15ppm when i got him four years ago from another well respected member on these forums in which several people bought fish from . at that time he was in a 75 split in half.. so when i bought him he had sevre gill curl from bad water . that was 4 years ago.. i laugh when i see all these comments he has flukes, he has tb lol wow all this from 2 pictures with water stains on the outside of the glass.. and the gill curl really is not as bad as you make t sound.. in the pick he is truned slightly away from the camera thats why it looks bad and the curl is only on the lower portion of the gill so aside from dirty glass,and a slight curl of the lower gill what other disease do you see ?? does anyone even know what a fluke looks like? guess not since you are saying he has them .. tb why spots on the glass??? nice guess he is going belly up lol


----------



## Hogdog

No-one has said he has anything, just offering a possible explanation as to what the cloudy eye could be and how it could be treated. Potentially it's a far worse problem than the gill curl.

What do you think the cloudy eye could be?


----------



## Guest

The fish looks to be in horrible shape, just look at the pics you posted, it has cloudy eyes and bad gill curl. In no way is that a $200 fish.


----------



## HGI

Yea I'm sorry that fish looks terrible, underweight, eye, (the body shape seems weird but with only 2 photos I can't say much), gill curl 4 years ago... did you try to treat it? I feel bad if you paid $200 for him 4years ago cause he's for sure hasn't gone up in value... If it was me buying the fish off you I'd give you 2 options, free or $20 cause the smallest bills I carry in my wallets are 20's and I'll take the responsibility of treating.

Sorry VRM you don't sell ill/injured fish for profit value bro.... Roidrage you did smart thing, researching before buying.


----------



## roidrage03

I just wanted to say thank you to all the members who commented on this forum and helped me out with my decision, and i agree with numberous statements above that would definitely influence my decision. 200OBO plus all the meds is a hefty price for a fish that may not potentially heal all the way. I dont know if i was in a daze because I read 11"+ rhom for 200! and barely looked at the photos, but i can see the cloudy eye and gill curl around the entire gill (very bad at the lower) and look slightly only affected the soft plate part of the upper gill. i just wish everything was perfect hah. 
P-FURY ROCKS!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I would prboably pass if it has untreated gill curl for 4 years. It also looks rather thin.


----------



## VRM

HGI said:


> Yea I'm sorry that fish looks terrible, underweight, eye, (the body shape seems weird but with only 2 photos I can't say much), gill curl 4 years ago... did you try to treat it? I feel bad if you paid $200 for him 4years ago cause he's for sure hasn't gone up in value... If it was me buying the fish off you I'd give you 2 options, free or $20 cause the smallest bills I carry in my wallets are 20's and I'll take the responsibility of treating.
> 
> Sorry VRM you don't sell ill/injured fish for profit value bro.... Roidrage you did smart thing, researching before buying.


 lol teenage big spender bet you have a huge collection in your moms house. as far as selling him for a profit i was selling him for 150 to roidrage you do know thats 3 50's thats a little more than a 20 or 20's in your purse. the fish was bought from badfish here on the forums 4 years ago .as i said before he was in a 75 that was split ,and he needed to shake the fish because he was getting sick from the conditions.. he will tell ou that.. it is not a high back or any type of diamond rhomb .. just a plain old black rhomb.. gill curl is better than it was ,. as far as treating if you do some research eh you might find that more often than not gill surgery leads to mortality in larger fish more often than not ,so i chose to leave it . if ya leave it alone and maintain your water the fish will live a normal healthy life. and roidrage is ok to reaserch ,but i think he should have sought the advice from those who know fish rather than a few kids that think because they own a pirahna they know whats what. just saying bro


----------



## Guest

All hail VRM piranha god and internet bad ass









GTFO with your stupid sh*t, insulting people cause they called your sick looking fish what it is.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

That fish looks very familiar. I think it may have been my fish 7 years ago or so. If that is the same fish...it was raised in captivity from about an inch. When I had him there was no gill curl so I dont know when that started. It is a nice fish...and IMO...150 for an 11" rhom is not unreasonable. I paid $200 for him and I think he was probably in the 10" range when I had him. He is also the only fish I couldnt keep anything with...not even a pleco....he would just bite them in half and leave them to rot.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

VRM said:


> lol teenage big spender bet you have a huge collection in your moms house. as far as selling him for a profit i was selling him for 150 to roidrage you do know thats 3 50's thats a little more than a 20 or 20's in your purse. the fish was bought from badfish here on the forums 4 years ago .as i said before he was in a 75 that was split ,and he needed to shake the fish because he was getting sick from the conditions.. he will tell ou that.. it is not a high back or any type of diamond rhomb .. just a plain old black rhomb.. gill curl is better than it was ,. as far as treating if you do some research eh you might find that more often than not gill surgery leads to mortality in larger fish more often than not ,so i chose to leave it . if ya leave it alone and maintain your water the fish will live a normal healthy life. and roidrage is ok to reaserch ,but i think he should have sought the advice from those who know fish rather than a few kids that think because they own a pirahna they know whats what. just saying bro


Where did you hear the underlined? Surgury is farily safe if done right. Negligince or simply not knowing fully what your doing is what causes mortality. Owners of high end arowanas do this often sucessfully becasue they know what they are doing for the most part since they deffinitly don't want to risk losing a 2k fish. If done right it should work fine.

I still say a fish with gill curl or any other disease, parisite, injury, abnormaility, deformity... is not worth as much as a heathly normal fish (assuming an abnormaility... is not taken as a desired novelty item). I don't think it is as sickly as others are indictating it is but to me a fish with noticable gill curl makes it worth a fraction of the value of a heathly uneffected fish until the problem is fixed.


----------



## VRM

Grosse Gurke said:


> That fish looks very familiar. I think it may have been my fish 7 years ago or so. If that is the same fish...it was raised in captivity from about an inch. When I had him there was no gill curl so I dont know when that started. It is a nice fish...and IMO...150 for an 11" rhom is not unreasonable. I paid $200 for him and I think he was probably in the 10" range when I had him. He is also the only fish I couldnt keep anything with...not even a pleco....he would just bite them in half and leave them to rot.


Gurke if you sold this fish to ceasar(badfish) then it was yours.. it is actually around 13.5" measured him while he was against the glass today. now this is who roidrage should have listened to.. you are the pirahna guru..

Traveller you are the big boy here lol ..your lacerating word play is so biting lol


----------



## Hogdog

There's no need to get excited VRM, the simple fact is that your Rhom is in bad condition and you shouldn't expect top money for it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

its a sick fish PERIOD doesnt look healthy and underweight DEAL WITH IT









and quit bashing members your just making yourself look worser than the rhom


----------



## VRM

piranha-freak101 said:


> its a sick fish PERIOD doesnt look healthy and underweight DEAL WITH IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quit bashing members your just making yourself look worser than the rhom


ah so young barely a teenager yet so *knowledgeable* .and my worser rhomb is sold 225.


----------



## Hogdog

You ripped someone off, congratulations.


----------



## VRM

Hogdog said:


> You ripped someone off, congratulations.


a collector .. he contacted me and came out to look at it .. pretty much says you guys are morons thats his opinion after reading this thread . i just think you guys jumped the gun on the fish.. not all rhombs have a high back . i was also told he does not see these very often. he is going to try surgery on the 1 gill.. i gave him the site . he said he will come on and explain what you think you see..


----------



## HGI

VRM, your a idiot, don't ever talk out of your ass like you actually know who I am.

I hope he(the buyer) dose come here and finds out he overpaid for his new fish.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

x2

Im a newb an yet all my tanks get weekly water changes fed a variety diet and are extremely active NONE have disease. So dont jump on that high horse yet, i cant wait till this idiot gets on...


----------



## VRM

HGI said:


> x2
> 
> Im a newb an yet all my tanks get weekly water changes fed a variety diet and are extremely active NONE have disease. So dont jump on that high horse yet, i cant wait till this idiot gets on...


wow ask mom if you can have the keys to her car.. i guess at your age your pubes make you a man.. go clean you 10 gal. tank


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

WOW pubes?!


----------



## Guest

The guy asked for opinions, and he got them. No need to come in the thread throwing around insults at members who gave there opinion from pictures YOU provided. I don't get why your getting as defensive as a teenage girl, maybe take some better pictures next time you try to sell a fish online.


----------



## Hogdog

VRM said:


> You ripped someone off, congratulations.


a collector .. he contacted me and came out to look at it .. pretty much says you guys are morons thats his opinion after reading this thread . i just think you guys jumped the gun on the fish.. not all rhombs have a high back . i was also told he does not see these very often. he is going to try surgery on the 1 gill.. i gave him the site . he said he will come on and explain what you think you see.. 








[/quote]

I've been keeping Amazonian fish for thirty years, I know what I see.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

VRM said:


> Gurke if you sold this fish to ceasar(badfish) then it was yours.. it is actually around 13.5" measured him while he was against the glass today. now this is who roidrage should have listened to.. you are the pirahna guru..


I didnt sell him to Cesar....but I was in the midwest and he could have easily been resold to him in Chicago. Im pretty sure that was my fish.

Anyways...about all the bashing....lets just confirm that nobody knows the cause of the gill curl. There are many different theories as to what causes it. You are trashing the current owner when he bought the fish with the condition. He can ask whatever price he wants...and $150.00 for a 13.5" rhom is a steal. Just because some of you wouldnt pay it doesnt mean the fish is over priced to everyone....just to you. Thats fine....and why we have a free market....but it is no reason to attack someone.


----------

